# First "fun" soap



## rvmommy (Feb 27, 2015)

Well I made my first "fun" soap. CP coffee  I think next time I will try it without wrapping it and covering it with the blanket to see what the difference is. The dark coffee part lost some of its darkness around the outer edges and to me it lost its smell, but my son thinks it smells like a latte. I washed my hands with a piece of scrap and it lathers nicely and feels very silky, but I wonder if it will lose the soft, silky feel after it cures...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

That looks real nice!!

Unless you added a coffee fragrance oil (FO) then the scent of the coffee will probably not comes through, even if you used a lot of very strong coffee. The coffee grounds are a nice exfoliate.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Very pretty!!! My coffee soap (with no fragrance) does lose a good bit of its smell, but I still like it.


----------



## rvmommy (Feb 27, 2015)

Thank you so much. I'm trying to avoid artificial scents, are fragrance oils like essential oils or are they chemicals? I have a couple of friends that are older and can't touch "perfumes", they give them terrible headaches-- even if its a strong one that someone else is wearing.

My next batch, I thought I would do lavender, all the flowers I have are dried ones I saved from last season's growth, but are still very fragrant. All the videos I watched use fresh lavender, do you think it would make a difference?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Fair warning: Lavender buds in soap look like mouse poop.

You _may _be able to get some of the scent to come through if you infuse your oils with the lavender buds


----------



## rvmommy (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh that's funny, "mouse poop" soap lol. Maybe I'll run the flower bits through the coffee grinder first.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I think that's a good idea, rvmommy! I have some oil infusing with dried lavender, but it's taking forever (too cool!), so maybe I'll try some in my coffee grinder also! Love your coffee soap - love coffee too!


----------



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

Would you share your recipe?


----------



## rvmommy (Feb 27, 2015)

This is how I wrote the recipe down in my book, it made sense to me-- hope it does for you...

Cocoa butter: 1oz (divided)
Coconut Oil: 6.9oz
Lard: 7.9oz
Olive oil: 7.9oz

2 lye mixtures:
1) water: 4.5oz, lye:1.7oz
2) VERY strong coffee: 4.5oz, lye: 1.7oz

At trace add 1/2 of cocoa butter to each
1.7oz of cream to the water half
2T. of coffee grounds to the coffee half

-- for the coffee I used a quad shot of espresso 
-- next time I would grind the coffee grounds close to a powder form, definitely finer than drip coffee grounds


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

rvmommy said:


> Thank you so much. I'm trying to avoid artificial scents, are fragrance oils like essential oils or are they chemicals?


 from what i understand they can be ether


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Why two lye mixtures instead of just doing one?


----------



## rvmommy (Feb 27, 2015)

I did the two as if they were two different soaps for the purpose of having two different colors/textures... because I used frozen coffee in the coffee portion and frozen cream in the cream section.


----------

